
Get Notified When Someone Posts an Article from Your Domain on Hacker News - coloneltcb
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/04/get-notified-when-someone-posts-an-article-from-your-domain-on-hacker-news-using-node-js-firebase-and-twilio.html
======
Alan01252
This reminded me of this [http://hnalerts.com/](http://hnalerts.com/). I think
it still works. Mind you it's been a long time since I've submitted anything
that made it to the front page. ;)

~~~
mintplant
Also see [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/), which shoots you an
email when someone replies to one of your comments. It's been chugging a long
for a number of years now and definitely still works.

~~~
juanuys
Heh, I use [https://www.hnwatcher.com/](https://www.hnwatcher.com/)

------
mikeknoop
If you'd rather not have to code to make this happen:
[https://zapier.com/zapbook/zaps/675/post-message-slack-
when-...](https://zapier.com/zapbook/zaps/675/post-message-slack-when-your-
company-name-mentioned-hacker-news/)

(works for comment mentions, too)

~~~
jpwagner
Similarly, has anyone used [http://notify.ly/](http://notify.ly/)

I can't tell if you can create custom hooks (similar to zapier's zaps) without
signing up.

~~~
ah_saad1
Thanks for mentioning notify.ly, Simply, u can use notify with slack to get
notifed if your name, domain, or any other topics get mentioned in key sites
like HN posts and replies that how I found this reply ;)

Also we recently introduced source settings by which you can tailor your
notifications for example follow a certain product on PH and so on.

We do support Twitter, tumbler, HN, PH, reddit and much more.

It's 100% free

cheers ^^

------
uberneo
You can also get notified over mail not just for your links but also for
something of your interest -- here is the ifttt recipe

[https://ifttt.com/recipes/280297-hackernews-to-
mail](https://ifttt.com/recipes/280297-hackernews-to-mail)

~~~
bemmu
This is based on the main page RSS, so you wouldn't get notified by an IFTTT
recipe unless you got on the main page. Also IFTTT doesn't seem to support SMS
outside US, so not sure how this could be done there.

------
seagreen
Pretty amazing that it's 2015 and we're still building custom code to make
links go both ways.

EDIT: Just realized that HN is going to be sensitive to this comment due to
the "middlebrow criticism" issue. I have absolutely no problem with Twilio's
blog post or this project. Hacky fixes have their place -- just know what
you're doing and don't abandon hope of getting good infrastructure some day.

~~~
barik
I agree. In 2000 or so when I first started blogging, pingbacks [1] (or its
variation, trackbacks) seemed like it would take off as a popular mechanism
for link notification. Unfortunately, for various reasons, it doesn't seem to
have really taken off.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pingback](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pingback)

------
bbcbasic
If you like this sort of thing, it is worth looking a Yahoo Pipes.

E.g. I created a pipe today to give me an RSS feed of HN submissions about
Haskell.

~~~
sraquo
I built [http://hnapp.com](http://hnapp.com) specifically to generate custom
RSS & JSON feeds for HN. It's opensource on github too.

For example:
[http://hnapp.com/?q=haskell%20type%3Astory%20score%3E20](http://hnapp.com/?q=haskell%20type%3Astory%20score%3E20)

~~~
bbcbasic
Thanks that is what I was really looking for. I will now use it.

------
Animats
They mean "posts an article _about_ your domain". It's a feed watcher, not a
firewall.

------
eatonphil
I am really not too familiar with Google Alerts, but doesn't Google Alerts
encompass this?

~~~
nkozyra
I don't think it allows you to filter the source of the comment. Personally I
can't fathom what role Twilio is serving in this mix. Just use the API.

~~~
chimeracoder
Even if Twilio were simply providing a proxy for accessing the Google Alerts
API, I would use Twilio's proxy over Google's.

Twilio consistently provides excellent documentation and developer support,
whereas Google's results on that front are very mixed (varies widely by
product).

~~~
nkozyra
You don't need to use Google at all. This would be a 20-minute project using
the HN API.

Twilio is a whole extra level of cruft. Any machine can send an email, so
unless you want a voice call to tell you someone mentioned you on HN it makes
absolutely no sense.

~~~
EGreg
The new HN API? Which one do you mean? Please post the link.

